# Western / Fisher Wiring harness



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Are the wiring harness' from fisher and western the same on the vehicle side?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, they are the same.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

